# upgrade to a remote controlled thermostat



## leanne9026 (Dec 29, 2009)

Currently I have a propane heater fireplace insert model NVT-1186R.  I have to reach into the fireplace to manually turn the flame on and adjust the temperature level.  Is there a way to upgrade this to be controlled remotely, ideally with an automatic thermostat so that a certain temperature can be maintained?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 29, 2009)

leanne said:
			
		

> Currently I have a propane heater fireplace insert model NVT-1186R.  I have to reach into the fireplace to manually turn the flame on and adjust the temperature level.  Is there a way to upgrade this to be controlled remotely, ideally with an automatic thermostat so that a certain temperature can be maintained?



Nope. You have a gas log, not an insert. 
It's not considered a heater rated appliance,
but a decorative appliance & as such,
you can't put a thermostat on it.
Sorry...


----------



## leanne9026 (Dec 30, 2009)

Okay.  Thanks for your help.


----------

